# Radiator 2: Minigame-Sammlung zu Homosexualität gratis bei Steam



## MichaelBonke (18. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Radiator 2: Minigame-Sammlung zu Homosexualität gratis bei Steam* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Radiator 2: Minigame-Sammlung zu Homosexualität gratis bei Steam


----------



## hypsi (18. Juni 2016)

Keine Lesben?! Sexismus-Alarm


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2016)

hypsi schrieb:


> Keine Lesben?! Sexismus-Alarm


 Auch Lesben sind "Homosexuelle"     ob in der Spielesammlung aber welche dabei sind: keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## Buttonsmasher (19. Juni 2016)

LOL die schwulen finden das Geil die nicht schwulen Menschen finden das nur eklig . Was andere Menschen machen ist mir wayne aber ich finde als Mann nur Frauen anziehend . Bei einem Mann könnte ich niemals sexuell jemanden anziehend finden . Besonder weil ich allein schon Haare abstoßend finde bei einem Mann dazu fehlt mir einfach die Weiblichkeit ( Zarte haut , Süßes erscheint , Kurven reicher Körper)
Das allein kann nur eine Frau bieten . So fern sie normal gebaut ist ( Keine Fetten Frauen  ) . 
Also muss schon mit denn Schwulen etwas nicht stimmen oder ich verstehe einfach denn Gedanken Prozess nicht wie sich so verirren kann . Sollen die Leute machen was sie wollen nur ich werde niemals mir so nen Homo zeug gut finden .


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2016)

Du schnallst das irgendwie wue nicht, dass nicht alle gleich sind, oder? 
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass schwule so ein Game wirklich "geil" finden. Das Spiel wird wohl nicht mal die erotische Ausstrahlung eines DOA haben.

Ach was antworte ich überhaupt.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (19. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du schnallst das irgendwie wue nicht, dass nicht alle gleich sind, oder?
> Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass schwule so ein Game wirklich "geil" finden. Das Spiel wird wohl nicht mal die erotische Ausstrahlung eines DOA haben.
> 
> Ach was antworte ich überhaupt.



Kann ich dir sagen warum du darauf geantwortet hast . Was hat das damit zu tun das du behauptest das alle nicht gleich sind . Das habe ich mit keinem Wort behauptet . Hör auf dinge zu interpretieren die du dir in deinem Rage Hirn da zusammen spinnst . Dann meinst du ich glaube nicht das Schwule so ein Game wirklich geil finden . Öääöö woher willst du wissen ob einige das Geil finden oder nicht?.... Dazu wieder sprichst du dir selbst mit dem 2 Satz was du im ersten geschrieben hast .
Das Spiel wir wohl nicht mal die erotische Ausstrahlung eines DOA haben . Meinst du Dead or Alive ? . Was hat ein Film mit einem Spiel für Schwule zu tun . Also diese Aussage kannst du mir ruhig erklären .

Ps : Wenn du nicht antworten willst keiner zwingt dich, vielleicht das eigene Ego .... doch du müssen willen stark sein junger Jeti ... Meine natürlich  ,,Light Saber Padawan,, 
.


----------



## Schalkmund (19. Juni 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> LOL die schwulen finden das Geil die nicht schwulen Menschen finden das nur eklig .


Muss gerade an die Twitter-Geschichte vor 4 Tagen denken wo sich die Vögel mal wieder massenhaft darüber aufgeregt haben, dass 40% der Bevölkerung knutschende Kerle ekelhaft finden. 
Als wenn sich Menschen gezielt aussuchen würden was sie anekelt. Ich meine ich könnte mir noch so viel Mühe geben aber Scheißhaufen, küssende Männer, Kotzlarchen oder verstümmelte Leichen finde ich einfach nicht geil und wende meinen Blicke ab ... selbst bei hetereosexuellen Paaren würde ich nicht hinstarren wollen, während sie sich mit den Zungen die Mandeln abtasten. Lesben sind da eine Ausnahme (sofern sie sexy und keine Mannsweiber sind) 

simple Formel:
Mann = bäh!
(sexy)Frau = yeah!
Mann + Frau = Meh!
Mann + Mann = bäh! bäh! bäh!
(sexy) Frau + (sexy) Frau= yeah! yeah! yeah!


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> LOL die schwulen finden das Geil die nicht schwulen Menschen finden das nur eklig .


Aha.
Es gibt also nach deiner Aussage keine Schwulen, die zB Hintern versohlen eklig finden?

Und was hat die Auto Episode mit "schwul" oder "nicht schwul" zu tun? Das Dargestellte ist doch nicht Hetero- oder Homo-, sondern Auto Sexualität. 



> Besonder weil ich allein schon Haare abstoßend finde bei einem Mann dazu fehlt mir einfach die Weiblichkeit ( Zarte haut , Süßes erscheint , Kurven reicher Körper)
> Das allein kann nur eine Frau bieten . So fern sie normal gebaut ist ( Keine Fetten Frauen  ) .


Schön und gut. 
Aber daß das vielleicht auch auch Schwule zutreffen könnte, ist dir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen? 
Beispielsweise könnte man als Schwuler ja ebenfalls auf unbehaarte Partner stehen und alleine schon Bärte eklig finden.



> Also muss schon mit denn Schwulen etwas nicht stimmen


Äh ... BITTE WAS!? Nur weil *du* es nicht nachvollziehen kannst, was in einem Schwulen vorgeht, muß mit denen was *nicht stimmen*?! Seit wann ist *deine *Meinung dafür ausschlaggebend?

Menschen sind nun mal verschieden. Wem-auch-immer sei Dank, wär ja sonst schweinelangweilig. Aber du kannst doch nicht einer kompletten Teil der Bevölkerung vorwerfen, mit denen würde "etwas nicht stimmen", *nur *weil sie nicht dieselben Vorlieben haben wie du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hey, ich mag die _Einstürzenden Neubauten_, also stimmt mit allen Menschen was nicht, die die nicht auch gut finden. )



> oder ich verstehe einfach denn Gedanken Prozess nicht wie sich so verirren kann .


Newsflash: Du bist nicht der Maßstab für die Werte und Vorlieben der Welt. Im Gegenteil: Du bist nur ein mickriger Teil der Welt, dessen persönliche Vorlieben und Werte einen Scheiß wert sind und der keinerlei Recht hat, sich über andere ein derartiges Urteil zu erlauben.
Nein, das ist keine Beleidigung, denn das gilt *für uns alle.*

Derjenige, der sich hier "verirrt" hat, bist *DU*, weil du grundlos eine Gruppe von Menschen verurteilst, *nur weil du sie nicht verstehst*.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Dann meinst du ich glaube nicht das Schwule so ein Game wirklich geil finden . Öääöö woher willst du wissen ob einige das Geil finden oder nicht?....


Kurzzeitgedächtnis? *Exakt das *hattest du doch in dem Posting oben behauptet:


> LOL die schwulen finden das Geil





> Das Spiel wir wohl nicht mal die erotische Ausstrahlung eines DOA haben . Meinst du Dead or Alive ? . Was hat ein Film mit einem Spiel für Schwule zu tun . Also diese Aussage kannst du mir ruhig erklären .


Beispiel: Dead or Alive Extreme 3 Fortune


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Text



Spar dir das


----------



## TheSinner (19. Juni 2016)

Ahja. Danke für diese interessante Konversation. Sie hat einmal mehr bewiesen dass Diskussionen auf dem kleinstmöglichen Nenner genau das hervorbringen was man befürchten würde. 

Gruselig ist das Wort das ich dafür hier mal nutzen mag. Ich würd ja ein bisschen Bildung empfehlen für diesen oder jenen User der sich hier einmal mehr blamiert hat mit Nichtwissen aber da fällt mir plötzlich das Wort "Perlen" bei ein.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. Juni 2016)

War ja klar, dass sowas bei dem Thema rauskommen musste.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Juni 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ahja. Danke für diese interessante Konversation. Sie hat einmal mehr bewiesen dass Diskussionen auf dem kleinstmöglichen Nenner genau das hervorbringen was man befürchten würde.
> 
> Gruselig ist das Wort das ich dafür hier mal nutzen mag. Ich würd ja ein bisschen Bildung empfehlen für diesen oder jenen User der sich hier einmal mehr blamiert hat mit Nichtwissen aber da fällt mir plötzlich das Wort "Perlen" bei ein.



Perlen ? Dann hast du von ihm noch keine private Nachricht erhalten


----------



## KiIlBiIl (19. Juni 2016)

Diese Homophobie hier spricht Bände...


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha.
> Es gibt also nach deiner Aussage keine Schwulen, die zB Hintern versohlen eklig finden?
> 
> Und was hat die Auto Episode mit "schwul" oder "nicht schwul" zu tun? Das Dargestellte ist doch nicht Hetero- oder Homo-, sondern Auto Sexualität.
> ...


Der Kerl kommt mir sowieso vor, als wäre er nichtmal alt genug, um News zu Games  lesen zu dürfen, die keine Jugendfreigabe erhalten haben.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Muss gerade an die Twitter-Geschichte vor 4 Tagen denken wo sich die Vögel mal wieder massenhaft darüber aufgeregt haben, dass 40% der Bevölkerung knutschende Kerle ekelhaft finden.
> Als wenn sich Menschen gezielt aussuchen würden was sie anekelt. Ich meine ich könnte mir noch so viel Mühe geben aber Scheißhaufen, küssende Männer, Kotzlarchen oder verstümmelte Leichen finde ich einfach nicht geil und wende meinen Blicke ab ... selbst bei hetereosexuellen Paaren würde ich nicht hinstarren wollen, während sie sich mit den Zungen die Mandeln abtasten. Lesben sind da eine Ausnahme (sofern sie sexy und keine Mannsweiber sind)
> 
> simple Formel:
> ...


Ekel kann man auch überwinden. Alles eine Frage des Willens. ^^ 

Ich selbst würde sicher nicht mit nem Kerl ins Bett steigen, weil ich schlicht heterosexuell bin. Aber warum sollte man das eklig finden, wenn sich zwei Kerle gegenseitig die Speiseröhre auslecken? Ich verstehe es nicht. Das musst du mir mal erklären. Ich meine...Homosexuelle suchen sich auch nicht unbedingt aus, wen sie lieben. Man beschließt nicht einfach mal, homosexuell zu sein. 

Anmerkung: Das war eine tatsächlich ernst gemeinte Frage. ^^


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Spar dir das


Nein. Bei einer derartigen Äußerung kann und sollte man das nicht wortlos ignorieren.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2016)

Leben und Leben lassen.

Also ich muss mir auch nicht unbedingt anschauen wie sich 2 Männer einen Abnudeln, ist mir aber auch vollkommen egal. Jeder soll sein Ding da reinstecken wo er Bock drauf hat, geht mich einen feuchten Kehricht an. Und bei Homos geht es eben in der Mehrheit nur um den reinen Sex.
Allerdings finde ich so einige Verhaltensweisen, das fängt bei der Nasalen Aussprache an und geht dann über gewisses Tuntenhaftes Benehmen über, schon recht sagen wir mal amüsant, wenn nicht sogar bis rein in die Peinlichkeit. Aber Hey, ich sage ja leben und Leben lassen, wenn es den Homos so gefällt und das so ihr Lebensstil ist, mir Wumpe.
Und wenn ich wüste in einer Bar gebe es die tollsten Gemixten Drinks und die coolste Musik würde ich da reingehen, auch wenn es eine Homo Bar wäre. Wär mir total egal.
Leben und Leben lassen. Es gibt wichtigere Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft als die Frage wer mit wem gerade rumvö***t.


----------



## LeoBob (19. Juni 2016)

Ach sieh an! 
Ich habe mal Hurt Me Plenty gezockt. Das war echt witzig. Man gewinnt das Spiel wenn man den Kerl unter der Dusche richtig einschäumt. xD
Hat Spaß gemacht. Ist aber auch ordentlich schwer. Hab eine Weile gebraucht das zu schaffen.


----------



## LeoBob (19. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Leben und Leben lassen.
> 
> Also ich muss mir auch nicht unbedingt anschauen wie sich 2 Männer einen Abnudeln, ist mir aber auch vollkommen egal. Jeder soll sein Ding da reinstecken wo er Bock drauf hat, geht mich einen feuchten Kehricht an. Und bei Homos geht es eben in der Mehrheit nur um den reinen Sex.
> Allerdings finde ich so einige Verhaltensweisen, das fängt bei der Nasalen Aussprache an und geht dann über gewisses Tuntenhaftes Benehmen über, schon recht sagen wir mal amüsant, wenn nicht sogar bis rein in die Peinlichkeit. Aber Hey, ich sage ja leben und Leben lassen, wenn es den Homos so gefällt und das so ihr Lebensstil ist, mir Wumpe.
> ...



Das nennt man Femininität. Tuntenhaft ist eher eine Beschreibung aus der Steinzeit. Nur so als Tipp, das wird eher als gemeine Beleidigung aufgenommen. 
Schlichtweg ist es so, das tendenziell feminine Menschen einfach so sind, ohne das zu spielen oder sich angeeignet haben.
Aber klar, du sagtest ja, Leben und Leben lassen, aber komisch, dass du dennoch beleidigend werden musstest.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2016)

Trägt der Typ  auf Bild 3  eine windel ?


----------



## Pherim (19. Juni 2016)

Das erinnert mich einmal mehr daran, wo nach wie vor die Grenzen der Toleranz in unserer Gesellschaft sind.  Da muss ich immer dran denken, wie beispielsweise Star Trek immer schon Vorreiter war in Sachen Gleichberechtigung von verschiedenen Geschlechtern und Rassen und sich in jeder Serie bemüht hat, nochmal einen Zahn zuzulegen, was das angeht. Der urprüngliche Plan, eine Frau als ersten Offizier zu haben (der erste TOS-Pilotfilm "The Cage") ging ja nicht auf, als der Pilotfilm abgelehnt wurde, aber dafür gab es unter anderem eine schwarze Kommunikationsoffizierin, einen außerirdischen ersten Offizier sowie einen Japaner und einen Russen auf der Brücke. TNG hatte dann einen Klingonen und damit ehemaligen Feind und einen blinden Chefingenieur, DS9 einen schwarzen Commander und Voyager schließlich einen weiblichen Captain. Alles schön und gut, aber ich wette, sobald es offen homosexuelle (insbesondere männliche) Hauptcharaktere geben wird, werden die Fans reihenweise auf die Barrikaden gehen, trotz ihrer so hochgehaltenen Toleranz. Dabei wäre genau das der richtige Schritt für die nächste Serie, die sich ja in Planung befindet. Interessant auch dabei: In der ersten Staffel von TNG (von 1987!) gibt es in der Tat männliche Crewmitglieder, die  völlig selbstverständlich Uniformen mit Röcken tragen, als Hinweis darauf, dass es die Geschlechterrollen so nicht mehr gibt. Das ist aber nach kurzer Zeit völlig verschwunden, und erst vor kurzem sah ich eine Sendung von RocketBeansTV (wo das Spiel Star Trek: Borg gespielt wurde) wo man sich genau darüber lustig machte. Was deutlich zeigt, dass wir eben doch noch nicht so offen sind wie wir es gerne behaupten. Da muss sich noch einiges tun.
Und auch wenn sich hoffentlich die wenigsten heute noch offen homophob äußern würden, so liest man doch immer wieder, dass man es "eklig" fände, wenn Männer sich küssen. Aber Gleichberechtigung bedeutet auch, dass man ungeachtet seiner Sexuellen Neigungen diese auch öffentlich zeigen dürfen sollte (damit meine ich natürlich Hetero/Homo/Transsexualität, und nicht Pädophilie oder andere aus guten Gründen nicht tolerierbare Vorlieben). Niemand muss es toll finden (wie auch niemand dieses Spiel spielen muss, wenn er nicht will), aber tolerieren sollte man es.
Es ist sehr gut, dass es in Spielen wie Mass Effect und Dragon Age inzwischen sogar (männliche) homosexuelle Romanzen gibt. Es gibt also Schritte in die richtige Richtung. Wichtig ist, dass irgendwann deutlich wird, dass Gleichberechtigung in alle Richtungen funktionieren muss. Ich habe das irgendwo schon einmal geschrieben, aber es ist einfach ein großes gesellschaftliches Problem, dass heutzutage "männliches" Verhalten von Frauen völlig normal und teilweise erwünscht ist, aber "weibliche" Züge bei Männern oft verpönt sind - Frauen in Hosen, die "Männerjobs" machen gelten als stark und unabhängig, während Männer, die gerne Röcke tragen direkt in die Transen-Ecke gestellt werden und als "weich" gelten, und Männer, die als Erzieher arbeiten werden oft als potentielle Kinderschänder abgestempelt. Das Schlimme ist, dass eben immer noch bestimmte Dinge mit "männlich" und "weiblich" verbunden werden, die aber mit den tatsächlich bestehenden biologischen Unterschieden nichts oder nur sehr wenig zu tun haben.

Der Post ist jetzt deutlich länger geworden, als ich es beabsichtigt hatte, aber ich finde es wichtig, diese Dinge zu sagen.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn daran beleidigend? Wenn es so ist dann ist es eben so und wenn sich einer dadurch beleidigt fühlt, ist es nicht mein Problem. Beleidigend sollte es jedenfalls nicht sein. Und wenn es da mehrere Worte für gibt, auch ok, konnte ich nicht wissen.


----------



## WeeFilly (19. Juni 2016)

Ricky Gervais on gays: https://youtu.be/8Q1z0CMjKXc?t=47m55s

Es ist zwar auf Englisch, aber sehr wahr. Bitte nicht den Beweis zur "Natürlichkeit" der Homosexualität verpassen! (Minute 50:42)


----------



## krucki1 (19. Juni 2016)

LeoBob schrieb:


> Das nennt man Femininität. Tuntenhaft ist eher eine Beschreibung aus der Steinzeit. Nur so als Tipp, das wird eher als gemeine Beleidigung aufgenommen.
> Schlichtweg ist es so, das tendenziell feminine Menschen einfach so sind, ohne das zu spielen oder sich angeeignet haben.
> Aber klar, du sagtest ja, Leben und Leben lassen, aber komisch, dass du dennoch beleidigend werden musstest.



Na dann darfst du ja mal den Damen erzählen das sie sich nicht feminin genug verhalten, wenn du tuntenhaft als feminin ansiehst.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2016)

LeoBob schrieb:


> Das nennt man Femininität. Tuntenhaft ist eher eine Beschreibung aus der Steinzeit. Nur so als Tipp, das wird eher als gemeine Beleidigung aufgenommen.
> Schlichtweg ist es so, das tendenziell feminine Menschen einfach so sind, ohne das zu spielen oder sich angeeignet haben.



Nur benehmen sich Frauen nicht so. Diese Zurschaustellung der Femininität von Homosexuellen, welche die klassische Frauenrolle einnehmen (unten liegen), ist eine gewollte, überspitzte ins sarkastische abdriftende Übertreibung der Frau. Ich gehe also stark davon aus, dass das durchaus absichtlich angeeignetes Verhalten ist.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (19. Juni 2016)

_Dann meinst du ich glaube nicht das Schwule so ein Game wirklich geil finden .  Das war kein Zitat von mir nur darauf bezogen was er geschrieben hat ._


----------



## Buttonsmasher (19. Juni 2016)

Zitat von dir derartiges Urteil zu erlauben..Aber ich habe das Recht an so etwas zu glauben das ich für mich das nicht gut heiße . Meine Post besehen mehr oder weniger auch aus Vermutungen und eigene Meinung oder auch Wissen .


----------



## Schalkmund (19. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ekel kann man auch überwinden. Alles eine Frage des Willens. ^^
> 
> Ich selbst würde sicher nicht mit nem Kerl ins Bett steigen, weil ich schlicht heterosexuell bin. Aber warum sollte man das eklig finden, wenn sich zwei Kerle gegenseitig die Speiseröhre auslecken? Ich verstehe es nicht. Das musst du mir mal erklären. Ich meine...Homosexuelle suchen sich auch nicht unbedingt aus, wen sie lieben. Man beschließt nicht einfach mal, homosexuell zu sein.
> 
> Anmerkung: Das war eine tatsächlich ernst gemeinte Frage. ^^



Mir ist schon klar das sich niemand aussucht ob er homo- oder heterosexuell ist und genau so wenig suche ich mir aus was ich geil finde bzw eklig. Ich habe kein Problem mit Schwulen, aber muss mir jetzt nicht ansehen wie sie rummachen, genau so wenig Geschichten wie 2Girls1Cup, Kiddy-, Granny- oder Extreme-Fat-Porn. Vielleicht ist meine Abneigung ja heilbar und man muss mich nur in ein Umerziehungslager stecken, mich auf einem Stuhl fixieren und mich 24/7 mit dem genannten Material füttern. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnZyM (19. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade: würde so eine "Minispiel-Sammlung" ähnlich positive Resonanz erfahren würde wenn da eine Frau dargestellt wäre?
Oder ist Homosexualität einfach "cooler"?


----------



## Nostromo1912 (19. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur benehmen sich Frauen nicht so. Diese Zurschaustellung der Femininität von Homosexuellen, welche die klassische Frauenrolle einnehmen (unten liegen), ist eine gewollte, überspitzte ins sarkastische abdriftende Übertreibung der Frau. Ich gehe also stark davon aus, dass das durchaus absichtlich angeeignetes Verhalten ist.



"unten liegen" - was ist denn bei dir kaputt?
Außerdem bedeutet Sarkasmus verletzender Spott. Warum sollten Homosexuelle das Verhalten von Frauen verspotten und sich dieses Verspotten als eigenes Verhalten aneignen? Du hast dir doch dein Verhalten auch nicht angeeignet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das sich niemand aussucht ob er homo- oder heterosexuell ist und genau so wenig suche ich mir aus was ich geil finde bzw eklig. Ich habe kein Problem mit Schwulen, aber muss mir jetzt nicht ansehen wie sie rummachen, genau so wenig Geschichten wie 2Girls1Cup, Kiddy-, Granny- oder Extreme-Fat-Porn. Vielleicht ist meine Abneigung ja heilbar und man muss mich nur in ein Umerziehungslager stecken, mich auf einem Stuhl fixieren und mich 24/7 mit dem genannten Material füttern.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für dich gibt's also nur zwei Extreme? Nämlich "geil" und "ekelhaft"?  
Und du hast kein Problem mit Schwulen, musst aber nicht sehen, wie sie miteinander rum machen? 

Und was ist, wenn sie doch vor deinen Augen rum machen? Gehst du dann angewidert weg? 
Wenn ja, dann hast du durchaus ein Problem mit Schwulen. 

Ach ja...ich halte den Vergleich zwischen Homoerotik und 2Girls1Cup für ziemlich derb und daneben. Letzteres ist tatsächlich ekelhaft, weil...Kacke halt. Homoerotik ist es nicht.


----------



## belakor602 (19. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für dich gibt's also nur zwei Extreme? Nämlich "geil" und "ekelhaft"?
> Und du hast kein Problem mit Schwulen, musst aber nicht sehen, wie sie miteinander rum machen?
> 
> Und was ist, wenn sie doch vor deinen Augen rum machen? Gehst du dann angewidert weg?
> ...



Manche Leute finden kacke geil nur zur Info . Aber wie dem auch sei Männer schmieren zu sehen als eklig zu empfinden ist meiner Meinung nach nicht "ein Problem mit Schwulen zu haben". Es hat oft nähmlich gar nichts mit ihrer Sexualität zu tun sondern ist rein äußerlich. Z.b hab ich kein Prtoblem wenn Transen oder sogennante "Traps" miteinander oder mit Männern schmiern in der Öffentlichkeit. Mögn ein Beidl zwischen den Beinen haben aber sehen aus wie Frauen ergo für mich ok. Aber wenn richtige Männer miteinander küssen dann finde es einfach nur ekelig und unäesthetisch. Es ist nicht auf Homophobie rückzuführen sonder auf Genderbilder. Männer dürfen halt nun mal nicht Affektionen zueinander zeigen. Übertrieben gesagt fühle mich halt nur wohl wenn sich alle Bier säufend gegenseitig die Schulter wund hauen, und in dieses Bild passt gegenseitige Zuneigung einfach nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Manche Leute finden kacke geil nur zur Info . Aber wie dem auch sei Männer schmieren zu sehen als eklig zu empfinden ist meiner Meinung nach nicht "ein Problem mit Schwulen zu haben". Es hat oft nähmlich gar nichts mit ihrer Sexualität zu tun sondern ist rein äußerlich. Z.b hab ich kein Prtoblem wenn Transen oder sogennante "Traps" miteinander oder mit Männern schmiern in der Öffentlichkeit. Mögn ein Beidl zwischen den Beinen haben aber sehen aus wie Frauen ergo für mich ok. Aber wenn richtige Männer miteinander küssen dann finde es einfach nur ekelig und unäesthetisch. Es ist nicht auf Homophobie rückzuführen sonder auf Genderbilder. Männer dürfen halt nun mal nicht Affektionen zueinander zeigen. Übertrieben gesagt fühle mich halt nur wohl wenn sich alle Bier säufend gegenseitig die Schulter wund hauen, und in dieses Bild passt gegenseitige Zuneigung einfach nicht.


Dann sollte man vlt. mal seine Sicht der Dinge überdenken.  

"Ekelhaft" ist ein recht harter Begriff. Gerade wenn es um Menschen und Dinge geht, für die ein Mensch a.) wenig bis gar nichts kann und b.) einfach zu seiner Person gehören und die schlicht unabänderlich sind. 
 Und wer sagt, dass zwei Kerle, die sich gegenseitig im Bett den Analbereich dehnen, sich nicht auch gegenseitig ganz männlich auf die Schulter klopfen, während sie sich ein oder mehrere Biere gönnen? Oder umgekehrt. 
Schwul sein heißt nicht zwangsläufig, sich nicht mehr männlich zu benehmen. Das eine schließt das andere keinesfalls aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2016)

Nostromo1912 schrieb:


> "unten liegen" - was ist denn bei dir kaputt?


Gar nichts, ich wollte nur höflich irgendwie umschreiben, dass diese Personen die sind, in die etwas eindringt und nicht andersrum.



> Außerdem bedeutet Sarkasmus verletzender Spott. Warum sollten Homosexuelle das Verhalten von Frauen verspotten und sich dieses Verspotten als eigenes Verhalten aneignen? Du hast dir doch dein Verhalten auch nicht angeeignet.


Wie ich schon sagte, Frauen benehmen sich aber nicht so. Nenne mir eine Frau, die so überkandidelt ist (außer absichtlich etwa Komödiantinnen). Gibt es einfach nicht! 
Wenn sich also ein Teil der homosexuellen Männer so verhält wie sie es tun, in einer völlig übersteigerten Variante von angenommenen weiblichen Verhalten, dann hat das nichts mit Biologie zu tun sondern rein mit einer absichtlichen Zurschaustellung, dass sie eben "weibliche Männer" sind. Das ist, gelinde gesagt, Schmierentheater. Die können sich nämlich auch ganz normal verhalten.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn sich also ein Teil der homosexuellen Männer so verhält wie sie es tun, in einer völlig übersteigerten Variante von angenommenen weiblichen Verhalten, dann hat das nichts mit Biologie zu tun sondern rein mit einer absichtlichen Zurschaustellung, dass sie eben "weibliche Männer" sind. Das ist, gelinde gesagt, Schmierentheater. *Die können sich nämlich auch ganz normal verhalten.*


Sieht man z.B. sehr oft bei Homo Männer die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen. Biolek, Westerwelle usw. Und wenn man sich dann mal die teilweise schrillen Typen auf der CSD in Berlin anschaut, das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Welten.


----------



## Nostromo1912 (20. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gar nichts, ich wollte nur höflich irgendwie umschreiben, dass diese Personen die sind, in die etwas eindringt und nicht andersrum.
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte, Frauen benehmen sich aber nicht so.. Gibt es einfach nicht!
> Wenn sich also ein Teil der homosexuellen Männer so verhält wie sie es tun, in einer völlig übersteigerten Variante von angenommenen weiblichen Verhalten, dann hat das nichts mit Biologie zu tun sondern rein mit einer absichtlichen Zurschaustellung, dass sie eben "weibliche Männer" sind. Das ist, gelinde gesagt, Schmierentheater. Die können sich nämlich auch ganz normal verhalten.



Also abgesehen davon, dass man nicht unten liegen muß, um das zu erfahren, was du beschreibst und abgesehen davon, dass sich Homosexuelle im Gegensatz zu Heteros abwechseln können....wieso in Gottes Namen glaubst du, dass das Verhalten von Menschen, das hochkomplex ist, davon abhängt, ob man penetriert oder penetriert wird???
Und warum sollte dieses exaltierte Verhalten das Verhalten von Frauen imitieren, zumal du selbst sagst, dass Frauen sich garnicht so verhalten?



> Nenne mir eine Frau, die so überkandidelt ist (außer absichtlich etwa Komödiantinnen


Liza Minnelli


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Leben und Leben lassen.


Exakt.



> Und bei Homos geht es eben in der Mehrheit nur um den reinen Sex.


Mööp. Vorurteil.



> Allerdings finde ich so einige Verhaltensweisen, das fängt bei der Nasalen Aussprache an und geht dann über gewisses Tuntenhaftes Benehmen über, schon recht sagen wir mal amüsant, wenn nicht sogar bis rein in die Peinlichkeit. Aber Hey, ich sage ja leben und Leben lassen, wenn es den Homos so gefällt und das so ihr Lebensstil ist, mir Wumpe.


Willkommen zum Unterschied zwischen Homos und "Tunten" oder "Tucken". Diese wandelnden Klischees werden ja auch von Schwulen selbst ausgelacht. Genauso gibt es unter Heteros Menschen, die entsprechende Klischees bedienen, zB strunzdoofe Blondinen.

btw: ein Mitarbeiter meiner Stammkneipe hat auch einen Touch in dieses typische Tunten Verhalten - der ist aber hetero ...



Pherim schrieb:


> ... wie beispielsweise Star Trek immer schon Vorreiter war in Sachen Gleichberechtigung von verschiedenen Geschlechtern und Rassen und sich in jeder Serie bemüht hat, nochmal einen Zahn zuzulegen, was das angeht. [...]
> 
> Alles schön und gut, aber ich wette, sobald es offen homosexuelle (insbesondere männliche) Hauptcharaktere geben wird, werden die Fans reihenweise auf die Barrikaden gehen, trotz ihrer so hochgehaltenen Toleranz.


Nö, glaube ich nicht. Das paßt doch exakt in die Agenda von Zukunft mit gleichem Recht für alle, egal, ob Frau, schwarz, Außerirdischer, Hologramm oder Android. Es gab ja auch Pläne für eine "schwule" Folge oder Charakter - aber dann ist Gene Roddenberry gestorben, bevor er diese in die Tat umsetzen konnte.



> Und auch wenn sich hoffentlich die wenigsten heute noch offen homophob äußern würden, so liest man doch immer wieder, dass man es "eklig" fände, wenn Männer sich küssen. Aber Gleichberechtigung bedeutet auch, dass man ungeachtet seiner Sexuellen Neigungen diese auch öffentlich zeigen dürfen sollte (damit meine ich natürlich Hetero/Homo/Transsexualität, und nicht Pädophilie oder andere aus guten Gründen nicht tolerierbare Vorlieben). Niemand muss es toll finden (wie auch niemand dieses Spiel spielen muss, wenn er nicht will), aber tolerieren sollte man es.


Ich mag es auch nicht, sehen zu "müssen", wenn Männer sich küssen. Irgendwie wirkt das auf mich emotionslos. 
Aber ich habe keinerlei Recht (weder justiziabel noch menschlich) oder Bedürfnis, ihnen das zu verbieten, vorzuwerfen oder sie deswegen zu beschimpfen.  Wenn ich das nicht sehen will, dann gucke ich da schlicht nicht hin - fertig.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für dich gibt's also nur zwei Extreme? Nämlich "geil" und "ekelhaft"?
> Und du hast kein Problem mit Schwulen, musst aber nicht sehen, wie sie miteinander rum machen?


Für dich gibt's auch nur zwei Extreme? Entweder man hat kein Problem mit Schwulen oder man schaut weg?


----------



## Orzhov (20. Juni 2016)

Kann mich vielleicht jemand erleuchten warum man das Thema "andersartige Sexualtität" noch immer so großartig thematisieren muss? Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Meißten hier die Pubertät erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben. Entsprechend werden sich die Leute für das "Material" interessieren das ihren Vorlieben entspricht.


----------



## Nostromo1912 (20. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kann mich vielleicht jemand erleuchten warum man das Thema "andersartige Sexualtität" noch immer so großartig thematisieren muss? Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Meißten hier die Pubertät erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben. Entsprechend werden sich die Leute für das "Material" interessieren das ihren Vorlieben entspricht.



Eben. Soll der arme Mann im Bild doch sein gelbes Eis lutschen, wenn er will. Manche stehen halt auf Mango-Annanas und andere auf Himbeere


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2016)

Dieses "tuntige" Gehabe ist meist so echt wie das das "Macho"-Gehabe bei einigen Männern.
Ich kenne einige viele schwule Männer. Einige sind emotionaler, als der "Durchschnittsmann", das stimmt.
Hat aber wohl eher damit zu tun, dass sie sich nicht auf dieses Rollenverhalten (Männer müssen stark sein, keine Gefühle zeigen, nie weinen) einlassen.
Was daran schlecht sein soll, ist bei mir nicht ganz angekommen. 

Und in den meisten Fällen sind die Personen auch offener und toleranter, weil sie eben selber darunter leiden.
Wir gingen als Köche ab und zu in "Schwulenbars", weil die noch offen hatten nach der der Arbeit. Wir wurden 
immer herzlich begrüsst und man hat gegenseitig Witze gemacht.
Dass da die beste Musik lief, war dann natürlich so oder so klar 

Sexualität bei Schwulen KANN ein Thema sein.
Muss aber nicht. Ich kennen zwei (homo), die waren fünf Jahre ein Paar. Auch da gibts Treue.
Andersrum hab ich eine gute Kollegin (hetero), bei denen es zum Beispiel ok ist, wenn man andere küsst.
Und ich hatte auch schon ein Gespräch mit einem Schwulen, was Sexualität angeht (Penetration, etc).
So gross sind die Unterschiede da ja nicht, ok, mit einer Ausnahme, die aber auch nicht jeder schwule Mann mag.

Kann sein, dass ich sehr viele unkonventionelle Leute kenne, weil ich persönlich so total "normal" bin, keine Ahnung


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2016)

Nostromo1912 schrieb:


> Also abgesehen davon, dass man nicht unten liegen muß, um das zu erfahren, was du beschreibst und abgesehen davon, dass sich Homosexuelle im Gegensatz zu Heteros abwechseln können....wieso in Gottes Namen glaubst du, dass das Verhalten von Menschen, das hochkomplex ist, davon abhängt, ob man penetriert oder penetriert wird???


Es gibt bei Homosexuellen (Schwule und Lesben) drei Arten von Typen, "Switches", die sowohl die männliche als auch die weibliche Rolle einnehmen sowie diejenigen, die entweder die traditionelle Männerrolle (im englischen werden diese bei männlichen Schwulen dann gerne "Bull" genannt, bei weiblichen Lesben die sich wie Männer geben "Butch") oder die traditionelle Frauenrolle einnehmen. Die homosexuellen Männer, die die Frauenrolle einnehmen werden penetriert aber tun dies eher selten selbst.



> Und warum sollte dieses exaltierte Verhalten das Verhalten von Frauen imitieren, zumal du selbst sagst, dass Frauen sich garnicht so verhalten?


Um deutlich zu zeigen, dass sie die "Frau" in der homosexuellen Beziehung sind bzw. diese Rolle einnehmen. 




> Liza Minnelli


Ist eine Schauspielerin. Ob die sich privat auch so aufführt wage ich zu bezweifeln, das ist eben Showbusiness.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kann mich vielleicht jemand erleuchten warum man das Thema "andersartige Sexualtität" noch immer so großartig thematisieren muss? .



Da viele Leute Adblocker nutzen muss Computec und andere Websites auf solche Clickbait Themen zurückgreifen. 
Der Artikel wird viel geklickt und viel kommentiert als scheint es immer noch ein Thema zu sein.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kann mich vielleicht jemand erleuchten warum man das Thema "andersartige Sexualtität" noch immer so großartig thematisieren muss?



weil ganz offensichtlich nicht gerade wenige noch nicht in diesem jahrtausend angekommen sind; sich ganz im gegenteil sogar die gute alte, muffige brd zurückwünschen, wo alles noch (vermeintlich) einfacher und übersichtlicher war. kann man aktuell ja schön an den wahlerfolgen diverser rechtspopulisten sehen.


----------



## Pherim (20. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nö, glaube ich nicht. Das paßt doch exakt in die Agenda von Zukunft mit gleichem Recht für alle, egal, ob Frau, schwarz, Außerirdischer, Hologramm oder Android. Es gab ja auch Pläne für eine "schwule" Folge oder Charakter - aber dann ist Gene Roddenberry gestorben, bevor er diese in die Tat umsetzen konnte.



Tut es absolut und das ist ja auch genau mein Punkt, aber Star Trek tat sich mit Sex ohnehin immer schon schwer und ich denke da auch eher an amerikanische Fans, wo das Thema auf jeden Fall noch einen anderen Stellenwert hat als hierzulande. Und gerade auch Sci-Fi-Fans sind oftmals konservativer als man (oder sie selbst) denkt. Ich fände es super, wenn die neue Serie sich so etwas trauen würde, aber wenn man sich nur mal anschaut, was die Existenz eines Transgender-NPCs in Baldur's Gate: Siege of Dragonspear vor kurzem noch für Wellen schlug, gibt es da offensichtlich noch Nachholbedarf. Andererseits  wurde das Publikum gerade in Amerika schon oft unterschätzt. Positiv auch, dass gleichgeschlechtliche Romanzen in Spielen wie Dragon Age und Mass Effect inzwischen offenbar akzeptiert werden, zumindest von den meisten Spielern. Der Unterschied hier ist natürlich: In einem Spiel kann man selbst entscheiden, in welche Richtung man die Romanzen verfolgen möchte, in einer Serie ist das nun mal nicht der Fall. Aber in den letzten Jahren scheint es da ja auch immer mehr Serien zu geben, die schwule oder lesbische Charaktere enthalten, wobei ich vermute, dass dann aber auch meistens der Fokus der Serie darauf liegt (und womöglich auch ein großer Teil des Publikums selbst homosexuell ist). Eine solche Beziehung wie selbstverständlich in einer Serie wie Star Trek zu zeigen, wo dann auch ein Mainstream(igeres)-Publikum damit konfrontiert wäre, ist da sicherlich nochmal ein Schritt weiter. Carprica hatte so etwas ja offenbar schon versucht (habe ich aber nicht gesehen), aber das hielt sich ja nicht lange genug, um zu sehen, wie es langfristig aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Tut es absolut und das ist ja auch genau mein Punkt, aber Star Trek tat sich mit Sex ohnehin immer schon schwer ...


Ach deshalb war dort der erste Kuss zwischen einem Weißen und einer Schwarzen im TV zu sehen (weshalb die Folge auch in einigen US Südstaaten nicht gelaufen ist), wurde der vulkanische Sextrieb thematisiert (in der DE Synchronisation zumindest ursprünglich auf ein asexuelles "Weltraumfieber" verstümmelt) und hat Kirk so ziemlich jedes weibliche außerirdische Wesen vernascht, dessen er habhaft werden konnte...



> und ich denke da auch eher an amerikanische Fans, wo das Thema auf jeden Fall noch einen anderen Stellenwert hat als hierzulande.


Natürlich gibt/gab es diverse lächerliche Beschränkungen in Film und TV - man denke nur daran, daß Hitchcock dafür kämpfen mußte, in _Psycho _eine Toilette zeigen zu dürfen ... 



> Aber in den letzten Jahren scheint es da ja auch immer mehr Serien zu geben, die schwule oder lesbische Charaktere enthalten, wobei ich vermute, dass dann aber auch meistens der Fokus der Serie darauf liegt (und womöglich auch ein großer Teil des Publikums selbst homosexuell ist). Eine solche Beziehung wie selbstverständlich in einer Serie wie Star Trek zu zeigen, wo dann auch ein Mainstream(igeres)-Publikum damit konfrontiert wäre, ist da sicherlich nochmal ein Schritt weiter.


Da es Schwule & Lesben ua. in der Lindenstraße, Buffy, Will & Grace, Ellen, Queer as Folk gab, sind sie schon längst im TV Serien Mainstream angekommen.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für dich gibt's also nur zwei Extreme? Nämlich "geil" und "ekelhaft"?
> Und du hast kein Problem mit Schwulen, musst aber nicht sehen, wie sie miteinander rum machen?
> 
> Und was ist, wenn sie doch vor deinen Augen rum machen? Gehst du dann angewidert weg?
> ...


Was ich mache wenn zwei Männer vor mir herumknutschen. Ich beende die Sache mit körperlicher Gewalt und nein ich hab kein Problem mit Schwulen.
Spaß bei Seit ich denke mir nur "Uuäähh" und schau woanders hin. Im Übrigen finde ich deine subjektive Meinung gegenüber Kackefetischisten äußerst intolerant. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euXQbZDwV0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für dich gibt's auch nur zwei Extreme? Entweder man hat kein Problem mit Schwulen oder man schaut weg?


Hä?   Das hab ich so doch gar nicht behauptet. 

Ich bin aber einfach nur der Meinung, dass man schon durchaus ein Problem mit Schwulen hat, wenn man allein den Anblick sich küssender Kerle eklig findet und sich angewidert abwendet. ^^ 
Wer was anderes behauptet, der lügt nicht nur seine Mitmenschen an, sondern auch sich selbst. Sorry, aber das ist nunmal so. Ekel ist ein negatives Gefühl und negative Gefühle entstehen ausschließlich bei Problemen. 




Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was ich mache wenn zwei Männer vor mir herumknutschen. Ich beende die Sache mit körperlicher Gewalt und nein ich hab kein Problem mit Schwulen.
> Spaß bei Seit ich denke mir nur "Uuäähh" und schau woanders hin. Im Übrigen finde ich deine subjektive Meinung gegenüber Kackefetischisten äußerst intolerant.


Ich habe nichts gegen Koprophilie an sich. Ich habe nur was dagegen, mir eine Wurst anzugucken. Und ich würde mich nun auch nicht unbedingt ankacken lassen oder den Scheiß gar essen. 
Ich bevorzuge da eher eine gute Rostbratwurst vom Grill und nicht vom Arsch. 

Aber ein abnormer Fetisch (ja, Koprophilie ist eine recht abnorme Vorliebe) ist schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber als schlichte Homosexualität. 


Aber um mal zum Thema (das Spiel) zurück zukehren... Ich bezweifle, dass sich Homosexuelle durch so ein Spiel irgendwie geschmeichelt fühlen. Oder sie lachen einfach drüber, weil das ganze geradezu klischeehaft überspitzt dargestellt ist.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber ein abnormer Fetisch (ja, Koprophilie ist eine recht abnorme Vorliebe) ist schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber als schlichte Homosexualität.


Natürlich war mein beispielhafter Vergleich überspitzt, 2Girl1Cup liegt definitiv mehrere "Ekel"-Level über diversen anderen Sachen. Aber "Ekel" ist halt eine rein subjektive Sache, da kann nicht objektiv sagen dies oder das ist eklig oder nicht eklig. Das geht ja schon bei Tieren los, viele ekeln sich vor Spinnen, nicht wenige vor Schlagen oder Kröten und selbst Mäuse und Ratten versetzen einige in Panik. Klar kann man denen predigen, dass diese Tiere nicht eklig sind .... nützt aber nix.


----------



## Pherim (20. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach deshalb war dort der erste Kuss zwischen einem Weißen und einer Schwarzen im TV zu sehen (weshalb die Folge auch in einigen US Südstaaten nicht gelaufen ist), wurde der vulkanische Sextrieb thematisiert (in der DE Synchronisation zumindest ursprünglich auf ein asexuelles "Weltraumfieber" verstümmelt) und hat Kirk so ziemlich jedes weibliche außerirdische Wesen vernascht, dessen er habhaft werden konnte...



Es gibt auch Ausnahmen, aber gerade die Tatsache dass ein so aufgeklärtes Volk wie die Vulkanier alles über ihre Sexualität totschweigen spricht ja Bände. Und gerade erst habe ich die Folge "Die Stunde der Erkenntnis" geschaut, in der es in einer Szene zu einem ziemlich peinlichen Schweigen kommt, als sich ein weibliches Besatzungsmitglied danach erkundigen möchte, was denn wäre, wenn ein Mitglied des eigentlich unsterblichen außerirdischen Volkes in dieser Folge einem Unfall zum Opfer fallen würde, und "Ersatz" nötig wäre. Aufgeklärt ist anders. Der Kuss zwischen Kirk und Uhura fand auch nur unter außerirdischem Einfluss statt. 

Gut, mag sein, dass man gerne in der Hinsicht deutlicher gewesen wäre und es damals aber nicht ging. Dafür wird das Thema in späteren Serien aber auch immer noch recht vorsichtig behandelt - etwa in der Voyager-Folge "Das Generationenschiff" in der es Fähnrich Kim außerordentlich peinlich ist, dem Doktor gegenüber zuzugeben, eine sexuelle Beziehung mit einer Außerirdischen eingegangen zu sein. Und das ganz offensichtlich nicht bloß, weil er damit Vorschriften verletzt und Befehle missachtet hat.

Dass derartige Dinge vor allem in der Orignalserie nicht zuletzt wegen Senderauflagen nötig waren, bestreite ich gar nicht. Aber dennoch war die gezeigte, aufgeklärte Zukunft oftmals seltsam prüde.



Worrel schrieb:


> Da es Schwule & Lesben ua. in der  Lindenstraße, Buffy, Will & Grace, Ellen, Queer as Folk gab, sind  sie schon längst im TV Serien Mainstream angekommen.


Warum reagieren viele dann immer noch mit Abscheu, wenn es um gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe unter Männern geht? Mag sein, dass die mediale Präsenz deutlich zugenommen hat, was ja auch gut ist, aber ich bleibe dabei, dass die Gesellschaft noch weit davon entfernt ist, dass es als normal angesehen wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juni 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Natürlich war mein beispielhafter Vergleich überspitzt, 2Girl1Cup liegt definitiv mehrere "Ekel"-Level über diversen anderen Sachen. Aber "Ekel" ist halt eine rein subjektive Sache, da kann nicht objektiv sagen dies oder das ist eklig oder nicht eklig. Das geht ja schon bei Tieren los, viele ekeln sich vor Spinnen, nicht wenige vor Schlagen oder Kröten und selbst Mäuse und Ratten versetzen einige in Panik. Klar kann man denen predigen, dass diese Tiere nicht eklig sind .... nützt aber nix.


Sicher nützt predigen nichts, wenn der Betroffene nichtmal ansatzweise den Willen hat, seinen "Ekel" zu überdenken. Viele Arachnophobiker z.B. haben ihre Angst überwunden, indem sie sich ihrer Ängste bewusst gestellt haben. Und da wird das wohl auch bei schlichtem, aber uncharmanten Ekel definitiv auch klappen.  Der Wille ist alles. Aber wenn man das schlicht nicht will, dann...ja, dann attestiere ich weiterhin eine Abneigung gegen Schwule und ein Problem mit selbigen. 

Anmerkung: Nein, ich fordere hier nicht auf, dass du einen Kerl küssen sollst.  

"Ich habe nichts gegen Schwule, finde es aber eklig, wenn sie sich küssen." Das ist im Grunde das selbe wie "Bin ja kein Nazi/Rassist, aber..."*
Ehm...doch. Genau das ist man dann. Und genauso hat man ein Problem mit Schwulen, wenn man schon den Anblick zweier sich küssender Kerle widerlich findet. Ganz einfach. ^^ 

Aber! Man kann niemanden zum Gegenteil zwingen. Das ist jetzt auch gar nicht meine Intention.


*sorry für den derben Vergleich, aber es ging um's Prinzip. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2016)

wäre überhaupt mal interessant zu wissen, wann und warum homosexualität zum tabu wurde. 
die kirche wird vermutlich ja nicht zuerst auf die idee gekommen sein.


----------



## belakor602 (20. Juni 2016)

Wird eine gesundheitliche Ursache gehabt haben zur Zeit als es Kondome noch nicht gab. "Leute das ist ungesund" funktioniert bekanntlich ja nicht, also hat man sich irgendeinen Gott und ewige Verdamniss einfallen lassen.  Oder aber zu Zeiten wo es viele Kriege gab und (männlicher) Nachwuchs für den Soldatennachschub von hoher Bedeutung war. Da kann man nicht Männern mit anderen Männern verschwenden. Genau die selben Gründe damit der Sohn den Namen und eigenen Samen weiterführt dass war früher sehr wichtig in der Gesellschaft.

Gründe gegen Homosexualität gäbe es früher genug, nur sind alle in der heutigen Zeit entkräftet oder irrelevant. Außer viellecht das mit dem Erbe/Samen weiterführen irgendwie wäre ich schon ein bisschen angepisst wenn ich weiss ich hab nur einen Sohn und bei dem werden mein Name und Gene enden. Gibt aber mittlerweile auch schon für Schwule Leihmütter oder sowas glaube ich. Also auch nicht mehr ein Argument.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Ich habe nichts gegen Schwule, finde es aber eklig, wenn sie sich küssen." Das ist im Grunde das selbe wie "Bin ja kein Nazi/Rassist, aber..."*
> Ehm...doch. Genau das ist man dann. Und genauso hat man ein Problem mit Schwulen, wenn man schon den Anblick zweier sich küssender Kerle widerlich findet. Ganz einfach. ^^
> 
> *sorry für den derben Vergleich, aber es ging um's Prinzip.


Ach der Vergleich macht mir nichts, jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben. Gibt ja auch Leute die sagen jeder Mann der kein Feminist ist, ist ein Frauenhasser.  Dieses Schwarzweiss Denken ist hat nicht so meins, für manche ist es halt hilfreich um sich in dieser komplizierten Welt irgendwie zu orientieren. Wie sagt Volker Pispers so schön:"Wenn man weiß, wer der Böse ist, hat der Tag Struktur." 



Bonkic schrieb:


> wäre überhaupt mal interessant zu wissen, wann und warum homosexualität zum tabu wurde.
> die kirche wird vermutlich ja nicht zuerst auf die idee gekommen sein.


Nö, die "Kirche" hat ja auch nur wesentliche Ideen aus dem deutlich älteren Judentum übernommen. Da wurde ja auch schon in den ersten Bücher (Mose) klar gemacht, was mit Homosexuellen zu passieren hat. Ob es noch ältere religiöse Texte anderer Religionen gibt, die sich gegen Homosexuelle richten, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wird eine gesundheitliche Ursache gehabt haben zur Zeit als es Kondome noch nicht gab. "Leute das ist ungesund" funktioniert bekanntlich ja nicht, also hat man sich irgendeinen Gott und ewige Verdamniss einfallen lassen.


 Also, wenn du mal kurz nachdenkst wirst du merken, dass das echt eine dämliche Theorie ist, da sie nämlich total unlogisch ist.   Wären gesundheitliche Faktoren der Grund in Verbindung mit dem nicht-Vorhandensein von Kondomen der Grund gewesen, dann müsste man ja auch Sex zwischen Mann und Frau damals abgelehnt haben...  




> Oder aber zu Zeiten wo es viele Kriege gab und (männlicher) Nachwuchs für den Soldatennachschub von hoher Bedeutung war.


 Also, Kriege wäre jetzt etwas arg weit gegriffen, denn dann müsstest du ja quasi mind. 15 Jahre vor einem geplanten Krieg schon anfangen mit dem Kinderzeugen...   aber logischerweise war es früher, wo es hauptsächlich ums Überleben der Familie, des Clans oder der Dorfgemeinschaft, das Kinderkriegen viel wichtiger als heute. Man brauchte einfach genug Nachwuchs, damit auch genügend Leute in der Gemeinschaft auf Dauer leben und mitarbeiten können. Die Kindersterblichkeit war auch ein Thema, da kann es gut sein, dass man allein deswegen 5 Kinder kriegen musste, damit wenigstens 2 lange genug überleben, um den Eltern zu helfen, wenn sie alt werden. Und da kann es in der Tat sein, dass es allein deswegen schon verpönt war, wenn ein gesunder und "stattlicher" Mann nicht mit einer Frau brav für Nachwuchs sorgt, sondern stattdessen mit einem anderen Mann zugange war. Die Bedeutung, möglichst viel Nachwuchs zu bekommen, ist ja auch ein Grund dafür, warum in Regionen mit einer rückständigen Zivilisation auch Ehen mit Mädchen schon im Kindesalter nicht unüblich sind. Die wollen halt so früh wie möglich auch Nachwuchs für die Familie bekommen.

Heutzutage in modernen Gesellschaften ist das Thema "Überleben durch Nachwuchs" aber irrelevant geworden, und auch die Bedeutung des Glaubens nimmt ab, so dass auch "Sünde!"-Geschrei einfach ignoriert wird. Daher gibt es halt auch bei dem Thema immer mehr Toleranz. Allein schon WENN es einem Volk ein wenig besser geht, so dass das pure Überleben nicht für alle wichtig ist, fällt ja bereits die Ächtung für Homosexualität: bei den alten Griechen und Römern war das nämlich grad in den höheren Schichten, denen es prächtig ging, absolut normal, homosexuell zu sein oder auch einfach nur aus Spaß mal mit Mann, mal mit Frau anzubandeln.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juni 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ach der Vergleich macht mir nichts, jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben. Gibt ja auch Leute die sagen jeder Mann der kein Feminist ist, ist ein Frauenhasser.  Dieses Schwarzweiss Denken ist hat nicht so meins, für manche ist es halt hilfreich um sich in dieser komplizierten Welt irgendwie zu orientieren. Wie sagt Volker Pispers so schön:"Wenn man weiß, wer der Böse ist, hat der Tag Struktur."


Schwarz-Weiß ist auch nicht meins. 

Ich unterstelle dir ja nicht, ein Schwulenhasser zu sein. Aber ich unterstelle dir (zurecht) irgendein Problem mit Schwulen zu haben. ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schwarz-Weiß ist auch nicht meins.
> 
> Ich unterstelle dir ja nicht, ein Schwulenhasser zu sein. Aber ich unterstelle dir (zurecht) irgendein Problem mit Schwulen zu haben. ^^


Naja, wenn es darum geht kann man auch unterstellen, dass ich Probleme allen Menschen habe, es gibt sicher immer irgendwas was an menschlichen Handlungsweisen nicht mag, bzw. sich nicht unbedingt geben muss.
 Du magst es nicht Ausländern beim Kacken zu zuschauen? _*Du hast ein Problem mit Ausländern!!!*_


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juni 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es darum geht kann man auch unterstellen, dass ich Probleme allen Menschen habe, es gibt sicher immer irgendwas was an menschlichen Handlungsweisen nicht mag, bzw. sich nicht unbedingt geben muss.
> Du magst es nicht Ausländern beim Kacken zu zuschauen? _*Du hast ein Problem mit Ausländern!!!*_


Dass ich schlicht kacke an sich nicht mag, hatten wir ja schon geklärt.  

Ok, wir gehen mal einen anderen Weg... Frage: Wie zum Geier kann man Liebe eklig finden? Denn im Grunde  genommen ist doch ein Kuss zwischen zwei Kerlen nichts anderes. ^^ Ein Ausdruck von Liebe. 

Jetzt wird's schnulzig, aber letztlich...ist es nicht mehr als das.


----------



## belakor602 (20. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn du mal kurz nachdenkst wirst du merken, dass das echt eine dämliche Theorie ist, da sie nämlich total unlogisch ist.   Wären gesundheitliche Faktoren der Grund in Verbindung mit dem nicht-Vorhandensein von Kondomen der Grund gewesen, dann müsste man ja auch Sex zwischen Mann und Frau damals abgelehnt haben...



Nur das Sex zum Zeugen was anderes ist als wie Sex zum Spaß. Und durch Anal-sex ist der Kontaminierungsgrad auch um einiges höher. Trotzdem was die in der Vergangenheit alles an Sexualkrankheiten gehabt haben will ich gar nicht wissen. Wäre aber Homosexualität Gang und Geben würde es warscheinlich noch etwas schlimmer ausfallen. Viele religösen Doktrinen haben einen durchaus logischen Hintergrund. Unreines Fleisch bei den Juden ist kuriöser Weise meist auch das ungesündest bzw am warscheinlichsten kranke Fleisch. Der Sabbat oder Ruhetag ist nicht gut für Körper und Geist, wir haben gleich 2 daraus gemacht. 10 Gebote sind großteils die Basis für eine funktionierende Gesellschaft. Einzig das ganze Abschlachten habe ich nie so ganz verstanden, was bringen die ganzen Tieropfer? Habs nie ganz gecheckt.

Naja Heutzutage geht das ganze auch ohne Religion mit gesunden Menschenverstand und Einsicht, damals ging es aber anscheinen ohne Androhung des ewigne Fegefeuers nicht


----------



## belakor602 (20. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> . Frage: Wie zum Geier kann man Liebe eklig finden? Denn im Grunde  genommen ist doch ein Kuss zwischen zwei Kerlen nichts anderes. ^^ Ein Ausdruck von Liebe.
> 
> Jetzt wird's schnulzig, aber letztlich...ist es nicht mehr als das.



Ach komm wenn so ne Mutter ihr Kind von unten bis oben abschleckt wirds doch auch eklig. Die knutschen die Babys wirklich teilweise überall ab weils so "knuffig" ist. Oder wenn alte Pärchen anfangen sich die Mundhöhlen gengenseitig sauer zu putzen. Der Anblick kann mir auch erspart werden. Oder wenn die ganzen Tierbesitzer ihre Tierchen aufs Maul knutschen, ist doch grausig so ein Hundemaul, war warsch for 5min noch im Arsch eines anderen Hundes oder hat irgendo Kotze/Kacke aufgefuttert. Muss ich immer mein Gesicht verziehen wenn ich das sehe. So pauschal zu behaupten dass Liebe immer schön anzusehen ist würde ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Nur das Sex zum Zeugen was anderes ist als wie Sex zum Spaß. Und durch Anal-sex ist der Kontaminierungsgrad auch um einiges höher.


 Das wussten die Leute damals aber bei weitem noch nicht, ist also auch kein Argument


----------



## belakor602 (20. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wussten die Leute damals aber bei weitem noch nicht, ist also auch kein Argument



Wir finden immer mehr heruas dass die Menschen früher viel mehr wussten als wir lange glaubten. Viele Sachen findet man nicht nur durch Labore heraus. Und sie mussten es ja nicht immer wissen, nur einmal als sie es tabu machten, danach reichte "Gott sagt so" schon als Argument. Aber so gut wie alles hat irgend einen nachvollziehbaren Grund, aus jux und Tollerei würde man Homosexualität nicht zum tabu machen.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> *Aber so gut wie alles hat irgend einen nachvollziehbaren Grund*, aus jux und Tollerei würde man Homosexualität nicht zum tabu machen.



Aha
So lässt sich natürlich jede Diskriminierung erklären.
Danke.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Aber so gut wie alles hat irgend einen nachvollziehbaren Grund



da hab ich ganz arge zweifel.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Juni 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass ich schlicht kacke an sich nicht mag, hatten wir ja schon geklärt.
> 
> Ok, wir gehen mal einen anderen Weg... Frage: Wie zum Geier kann man Liebe eklig finden? Denn im Grunde  genommen ist doch ein Kuss zwischen zwei Kerlen nichts anderes. ^^ Ein Ausdruck von Liebe.
> 
> Jetzt wird's schnulzig, aber letztlich...ist es nicht mehr als das.


Mich ekelt nicht die Liebe, das eine Emotion die im Kopf der Betroffenen statt findet. Wobei "Ekel" vielleicht auch ein zu starkes Wort ist, ich finds halt "zum Weggucken schön" das gilt z.B. auch für andere menschliche Exemplare, bei deren Liebesakt ich nicht unbedingt Zeuge sein will. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belakor602 (20. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aha
> So lässt sich natürlich jede Diskriminierung erklären.
> Danke.



Mein Gott nicht so empfindlich, ich schrieb nachvollziehbar und nicht gut. Angst vor dem unbekannten ist z.B ein nachvollziehbarer Grund aber kein guter Grund für Diskriminierung. Ich meinte dass die Menschen früher nicht aus reinem Sadismus solche Sachen tabus gemacht haben. Klar wirds denn auch gegeben haben, aber sich nicht die Mehrheit.


----------

